# NFs - The Most Influential People in Your Lives?



## jasonm (May 24, 2010)

*Besides your family* Who were they? 
Humorous responses welcomed! 





**For those of you who are more thorough in your analysis:*

How did they influence you - did they inspire, uplift, persuade, help, nurture, etc?


----------



## Atenza Coltheart (Apr 19, 2010)

Cars. Specifically the Mazda RX7. She is the being that influenced me, and created a huge part of my personality.

Inspire? Without Efini and Savanna, (The 3rd and 2nd Gen RX7s), My love for cars would not be the same. The way I see people I don't think would have been this elaborate, and I wouldn't want to see life any other way. These two have nurtured me, to figure out the kind of car I am and the kind of road I travel. The one I was born to seek, and born to roll across. They are the source of my heart, and the way I feel about this world.

As for other people that influenced me? 
Most general thing, but all of my friends. They have an undying support for me, motivated me and pushed me to become a better me. 

^^ That good? :3


----------



## Dallas (Nov 7, 2009)

The most influential people in my life have been: 


-My friend Katie and John
-My ex girlfriend, Kara

They all basically helped me break out of my shell that I had on until about halfway through highschool.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Music
Dave Chappelle
My 11th grade English teacher.
My friend O'dell.
Spongebob


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Haven't found anyone I've particularly connected with, including family. I think that has shaped me, I am more influenced by cultures than by individual people. For example German culture has had a pretty big impact on me.


----------



## Essay (Oct 13, 2009)

Some old blind guy who wrote well.


----------



## benfoldsfive dude (Nov 24, 2009)

Other than my family, right now the only two people that have influenced me so far was my ENFP U.S. History Teacher because we had the same interests and I really could relate to her, and my tech theater teacher who got me into stage crew at my school.

Things that have influenced my life so far are cars, because each one is so different, and I would love to see one that I (helped) design(ed), out on the road one day.


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

The Animaniacs. I did really well in Geography partially thanks to all of their catchy songs.


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

*!*

Wonder Woman, Buffy, Xena, Daria, JK Rowling, Jane Goodall, Amelia Earhart, Franz Boas, Margaret Mead, Margaret Cho, (wait, I bet I can come up with another Margaret...) Margaret Thatcher, the list goes on! I have many essential influences to help me gain insight in my life. I collect them! All my friends past and present have had at least as much impact, themselves.


----------



## Strayfire (Jun 26, 2010)

All my good friends, my imaginery friend, my best friends (of different eras), the person who wrote Anne of Green Gables, R.A Salvatore, George Lucas, person who wrote Les Miserables (favourite book) and God!


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Regina Spektor, my tenth grade history teacher, my ninth grade English teacher, my guitar teacher from all throughout highschool, Paris Hilton, my best friend from middle school, my elementary music teacher, and whoever invented pizza...
I wasn't being completely serious, though lol
I would have to think a lot about who or what really has influenced me the most.


----------



## Scarlet Winter (Oct 25, 2009)

The old man who asked a little girl what she thought about something important..... and really listened. 
The boy who fell in love with his kindergarten teacher.....and grew up and married her.
The girl who dressed differently .....and walked proud.
The old woman....... who still climbed apple trees.
The violinist who made me cry because his song was so sweet (a street musician).
The lover who never stoped loving over a lifetime even when their sweetheart died of old age.
No, I don't remember their names, but they've shaped me and they will always be a part of me.


----------



## CooCooCaCha (Apr 22, 2012)

My "best friend" in high school who taught me first (through close instruction), all the techniques and intricacies of fitting in / being popular, and then (through example), that it's a horrible way to live.

My best friend from college, who was the first person I ever felt "got me," and who helped me through an initial crisis, and who continually helps me to grow beyond measure in ways that, I hope, are reciprocal. 

Existentialism

My Native American philosophy professor

My Aesthetics professor

The patient at the dentist who always seems worn down by sadness, but who is always always kind, and appreciates every day.

Lao Tzu

All the people who made I Love Lucy Happen


----------

